# 850 JD



## Creeker (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm looking for a belly mower. Maybe a 60" or 72". Do I need a certain brand or type to work with this tractor? Do they all hook up the same? Thanks guys.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Easier to get a 3 point rear finish mower IMO.
The John Deere belly mower the JD 850 had a gear box and pulley mounted on the rear that powered the MMM by belt and the deck is lifted by cables by the 3 point upper arms..
You would need the belly mower, mower mounts, lift cables, gear box and pulleys, Ect, Ect. which are likely getting difficult to find.
Here are a couple pictures of the 72" JD deck I had on my 850.
You can see the mower gear box and drive pulley bolted to the back of the tractor.


----------



## Creeker (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you for the reply. I thought it may take a bit of effort. Did you run a rear finish mower on yours? And if so how large?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Creeker said:


> Thank you for the reply. I thought it may take a bit of effort. Did you run a rear finish mower on yours? And if so how large?


I don't own the 850 anymore (sold)
But it ran a 6' belly mower fine , so it should run a 6' rear mount.


----------



## Creeker (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks again for taking the time & effort.


----------

